# Need Manual, Briggs & Stratton 16 HP Twin II



## DownInLouisiana (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello,

Have a Poulan/WeedEater riding lawnmower purchased new in 1996.

Has a Briggs & Stratton 16 HP Twin II engine.

I need the manual for it (the wife inadvertently threw it out years ago).

I have already tried Poulan/WeedEater website.
I have already tried Briggs & Stratton website.
Their search engines come up with nothing.
Have emailed both and received zero responses.

Does anybody have one they can scan and send?
Or know of someone who has an online version available?
Or know of someplace I can purchase one?

Please, and Thanks.

Bill


----------

